# So l just found out that I'm a BAD person saying my Goodbye to this forum



## brucevannguyen

I just found out on my free Christmas trip thread that I am a bad person. At least Mr.Bass Tracker really think so. So I decided not to post any more reports from here on including my planed trip to Arkansas next week and every other trip after that. Other than posting for looking for share cost on this forum. My reports Will cease from here on. Thanks to all for seeingme as a good person before in all my recent threads. Good bye!!


----------



## Mattsfishin

I would not worry about what someone said. If I did I would have found a rock and hid under it. They have called me all kinds of names. By the way If I was not starting a new job monday I would have offered to tow the boat to Arkansas. I get about double the milage you get in the toyota.


----------



## hopn

Bruce, ignore the bad apple. I like reading your reports man. Keep them coming!


----------



## Gofish2day

Keep the reports coming Bruce !!!!
Don't worry about that guy.

And speaking of Bad people, I still owe Hopn a fishing trip 
Hopn - PM me when if warms up and all this Chocolate water goes away.


----------



## hopn

Gofish2day said:


> Keep the reports coming Bruce !!!!
> Don't worry about that guy.
> 
> And speaking of Bad people, I still owe Hopn a fishing trip
> Hopn - PM me when if warms up and all this Chocolate water goes away.


:bounce::dance::birthday2


----------



## gemba

I was just thinking about hopn white reports this morning and he appears. The water might be high but I'm sure the kayak can handle lock n dam right now. Just kidding!


----------



## archersfin

Hate to hear this Bruce. Don't let one bad apple spoil the whole basket.
I for one enjoyed the day we spent on the boat and always look forward to your excursions.
You are a very stand up person, and sharing information is not something every member does.
Keep on keeping on.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyD

*Don't Let them bring you down*

Bruce,

Don't let people on here get to you. I read your reports all the time and it is good to see how much happiness your children get, especially out with their father. One day they will have grown up and you will look back on these times with fond memories.

By the way,if something comes up and you need an alternate on the Arkansas trip let me know. I had a similar guide experience on Lake Quachita as you and it really ****** me off as well. We weren't catching fish and by 8 in the morning the guy was on the phone with his friends making plans to go get bait by lunch time that day. $400 and no fish really stung, back at the boat ramp by 10:30.

Maybe we can talk about Quachita one day.

Again, ignore the negativity from some on this site.


----------



## whsalum

Keep posting Bruce, I like the pics of the smiling kids. Some people would fuss if you hung them with a new rope.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

I like your posts and have replied positively. You know a lot about catching fish and have great photos 

But come on, grow a pair, some negative feedback from an anonymous poster and you get upset? Don't be a wuss, it's the Internet, you can expect a few jabs that don't mean anything. 

Have fun
RFA


----------



## Pistol-Pete

Bruce, listen to the majority. I and a lot of others enjoy your posts and look forward to seeing them appear. I really enjoy seeing your son catch fish. His smile is worth a million dollars. You have taught me a lot from your posts. To many of us you are Mr. Fisherman.
Keep up the fine job you have done. As one person said don't let one bad apple spoil the whole basket.


----------



## cwhitney

Bruce,

As others have stated, just keep doing what you do. Things did not work out and I am moving on. I am not going to let this change the way I post or prevent me from inviting other people to fish with me.


----------



## cva34

hopn said:


> Bruce, ignore the bad apple. I like reading your reports man. Keep them coming!


Thats a X-2 miss you already and them Cute Smiling Kids


----------



## FishNJeremy

bruce, keep bringing in those reports. i enjoy them


----------



## hopn

gemba said:


> I was just thinking about hopn white reports this morning and he appears. The water might be high but I'm sure the kayak can handle lock n dam right now. Just kidding!


LOL!!! No way, and I sold my kayak... sigh. Golf clubs are just as expensive if not more.


----------



## RB II

I don't post much on the freshwater board but read all of the reports and posts. To hell with that disrespectful jack wad. Keep enjoying 2cool. With an attitude like that his he won't be around much longer.


----------



## BobBobber

Bruce, I didn't notice that somebody rained on your parade. Missed it.

But there will always be some that disagree and maybe not too kindly either. I dropped out of a couple forums when I became somebody's whipping boy. I moved on.

Hope you decide to stay in 2cool.

But I've been there before myself and will understand if that's your decision.

And you know what? For me, after the dust settled, the tracks were covered. I didn't look back. Life is to precious to deal with hassles.

Bruce, you have been kind to me in providing friendly tips unlike so many others who catch fish but provide no information on technique, tackle, lures, bait or whatever.

I think that you and I will remain friends whatever your decision is with 2cool.

Others in 2 cools will feel the loss if you go silent.


----------



## Mckeeman

*Really*



brucevannguyen said:


> I just found out on my free Christmas trip thread that I am a bad person. At least Mr.Bass Tracker really think so. So I decided not to post any more reports from here on including my planed trip to Arkansas next week and every other trip after that. Other than posting for looking for share cost on this forum. My reports Will cease from here on. Thanks to all for seeingme as a good person before in all my recent threads. Good bye!!


Now you sound like my exwife... The first sign of an argument and she tuck tail into the room and cry. Then she goes on an uproar and disown everyone."..for god sake..... It's the internet..man!!!!!!


----------



## markbrumbaugh

,.$:$7 em if they can't take a joke. Sooner or later someone will blast you on any and every forum. Blow them off.


----------



## ML56

Bruce,

Go to user CP> edit ignore list> enter DH's name and hit enter

All is well, and you don't have to see DH posts, works great!-Mike


----------



## richk*

Bruce, you have some of the best reports, keep them coming


----------



## TxDispatcher

Never met you, OP...but I've read quite a few posts from you. Don't let an anonymous poster bother you :cheers:


----------



## saved

I just saw this thread and it is embarrassing.


----------



## GaryI

Bruce,

I have enjoyed your reports and your passion for fishing, children, and helping others. Hope you stay with us on the forum.

Gary


----------



## WetDream

wow, fishing forum just turned into soap opera forum.


----------



## SetDaHook

Bruce you should just be the better man and let it roll off your back. There's lots of keyboard commandos around that are critical of just about anything and everything. Don't take it personal. Hang in there...


----------



## 3StoogesFishing

Bruce, 

Haters are like that. They like to bring people down to that level so forget that BS. If anything we need to block him from posting. Not the guys that make up this family of people that love what we do and want to share our knowledge. Do not go we look forward to seeing you and your son. It warms my heart to see his face with you and him making memories. Like everyone has said don't let one bad apple get you to stop eating apples.


----------



## JFolm

saved said:


> I just saw this thread and it is embarrassing.


X2


----------



## Reel Time

Bruce, I know you did not ask for advice, but I will give it anyway because it will change your outlook in years to come.

"Do not let someone else's actions determine how YOU are going to act. If you do, they control you."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C

I think some of the issues it the fact that we are just not used to this kind of thing on the Freshwater Boards. On the Saltwater and hunting boards there is almost always somebody poo pooing on some body else. We are generally so friendly and helpful to each other on this board that we don't know quite how to take it when there is Drama.

Bruce I have never fished in the same boat with you but, this past summer I fished with our boats within touching distance below the LLD. In fact we did so many times. In my experience you were always courteous and respectful. On here you have always seemed ready to help any one with tips and how to in your reports.

Don't let it get you, shake it off go fishing and keep on posting pics of your son and his fish. The smile on that boy's when he is holding a good fish or pulling one in makes my day every time I see it.


----------



## Crusader

Bruce, don't listen to all guys on this thread -- they all secretly want to stab you!


----------



## sotexhookset

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> I like your posts and have replied positively. You know a lot about catching fish and have great photos
> 
> But come on, grow a pair, some negative feedback from an anonymous poster and you get upset? Don't be a wuss, it's the Internet, you can expect a few jabs that don't mean anything.
> 
> Have fun
> RFA


Man I have to agree. Pm the dude and tell him to go f..k himself if you continue to post on here or not. I don't get it but don't let that fatass get to you. Fish safe.


----------



## shadslinger

I have been fine tuning my 2cool reports and posts for a long time now. 
And two rule seem to apply, well three rules.

1 Go fishing, take some pictures of the fish catch and or the beauty around you to share with others and post up.
2 Those who throw dirt lose ground.
3 Be thick skinned.

So keep fishing and posting Bruce, everyone enjoys your posts and reports.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I have really tried to stay out of this one, but now want to follow Reel Time and SS lead. 
I hope we can keep the freshwater forum relatively free of these type of posts. Overall, the freshwater forum has been much more respectful than other parts of 2Cool, and I hope it stays that way. My sense of humor is strange, and I poke fun occasionally, but I am proud of the way the freshwater guys have acted, and like to feel that we are a group of friends.


----------



## SeaOx 230C

Whitebassfisher said:


> I have really tried to stay out of this one, but now want to follow Reel Time and SS lead.
> I hope we can keep the freshwater forum relatively free of these type of posts. Overall, the freshwater forum has been much more respectful than other parts of 2Cool, and I hope it stays that way. My sense of humor is strange, and I poke fun occasionally, but I am proud of the way the freshwater guys have acted, and like to feel that we are a group of friends.


 Agree!!!

Like I said in my other post we are not used to this sort of thing here.

If you look at my posting history I had quit posting at all for a very long time. Then I found that there was one place left that a 2cooler could post trips/tips/pics etc... and not get blasted. That place is the Freshwater Boards!!!

I hope that it not only stays that way but that this board can be an example to the other boards on how fellow fisherman should interact and help one another.


----------



## GT11

Even though I look at "The Hull Truth" now and then, I refuse to join because of the constant whining and bickering. I agree with others; the fresh water board has been generally free of that and has typically been a great place for everyone to have a good time and help each other out.

I receive, read and send hundreds of emails a day and know how easy things (emotions or true intent) can be taken the wrong way when all you have is the written word. Some people are good writers, some are terrible. It seems that some of this misunderstanding could have been poor choice of words/tone and others jumping to conclusions.

Bass Tracker, your first email came off a little ungrateful, whether or not you meant that. After seeing your other responses, it seems you didn't mean it that way.

Bruce, I think you over reacted some and from your writings think that English may not be your first language or you are a first generation English speaker, which led to some of the miss-interpretation. 

I am not saying this to slam either of you, I am just given you the observation from an executive who has to deal with conflicts every day.

The best advice I can give is for everyone to review what you type before you hit send and think about how it could sound to others. If you are on the receiving end of a post that sounds negative, let your first reaction be that the other party didn't mean it that way and maybe isn't the best at expressing themselves through writing.


----------



## fishingtwo

Don't take it personally, as one suggested put the hater on ignore and move along. A lot of us enjoy your post's and the fun your having doing it.
One thing for certain is you can't please everyone.


----------



## FishingMudGuy

GT11 said:


> Even though I look at "The Hull Truth" now and then, I refuse to join because of the constant whining and bickering. I agree with others; the fresh water board has been generally free of that and has typically been a great place for everyone to have a good time and help each other out.
> 
> I receive, read and send hundreds of emails a day and know how easy things (emotions or true intent) can be taken the wrong way when all you have is the written word. Some people are good writers, some are terrible. It seems that some of this misunderstanding could have been poor choice of words/tone and others jumping to conclusions.
> 
> Bass Tracker, your first email came off a little ungrateful, whether or not you meant that. After seeing your other responses, it seems you didn't mean it that way.
> 
> Bruce, I think you over reacted some and from your writings think that English may not be your first language or you are a first generation English speaker, which led to some of the miss-interpretation.
> 
> I am not saying this to slam either of you, I am just given you the observation from an executive who has to deal with conflicts every day.
> 
> The best advice I can give is for everyone to review what you type before you hit send and think about how it could sound to others. If you are on the receiving end of a post that sounds negative, let your first reaction be that the other party didn't mean it that way and maybe isn't the best at expressing themselves through writing.


good post.

Bruce - I really enjoy reading your posts & fishing reports.


----------



## Ken.Huynh

I really think everything is taking ways out of context. Bass didn't mean anything from his post.

I will misses Bruce post. Even thought he doesn't tell me what lake. 

Maybe i can just sit on his boat and wait since i see it everyday when visiting my mom in his area.

I want to touch the boat the slaughter fishes in the thousands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill

The advise to use the ignore feature is good.

Report the problems and they will be corrected/removed.

Everyone has bad days and it's difficult to really know a members intentions in a post from time to time.

No one but you can decide if you will to continue to post but reading this thread seems most wish you would stay. Remember, more read than post so you could easily double or triple the number. I'm one that reads here far more than ever post in this forum.


----------



## FishofFury

saved said:


> I just saw this thread and it is embarrassing.


X3...love reading the freshwater forum, but cracks me up sometime!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

FishofFury said:


> X3...love reading the freshwater forum, but cracks me up sometime!


Freshwater tries to police our own more than the salt water side!

:walkingsm


----------



## TexasTom

Reel Time said:


> Bruce, I know you did not ask for advice, but I will give it anyway because it will change your outlook in years to come.
> 
> "Do not let someone else's actions determine how YOU are going to act. If you do, they control you."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2

Bruce, Do not let one dissuade you from sharing as you have done for so long. You help many and many have expressed their support here. I hope you will change your mind and continue to post.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## baytownboy

Good people are hard to find, a-holes are everywhere, don't let one a-hole scare you off here.


----------



## Hooked

"Don't let ANYTHING steal your joy!!"


----------



## Mckeeman

Not sure if I read it right... But it sure sound like " if you don't apologize, I won't take you fishing"..are you kidding me!!!! You can't talk like that to another adult. From what bass tracker post, I don't see him disrespecting anyone.


----------



## Flounder Face

JFolm said:


> X2


lol


----------



## Crusader

TexasTom said:


> Bruce, Do not let one dissuade you from sharing as you have done for so long. You help many and many have expressed their support here.


You see, Bruce -- all they want is your reports! Hate them! Feel the power! Embrace the dark side! Good, good...


----------



## fishinganimal

Bruce I respect any decision you make. Myself I have always enjoyed your post because for the most part your son or other kids are involved and thats what its all about to me. Your a great fisherman obviously but there are junior game wardens as well as jealous people that have no clue how to fish. And some day lets hook up and make that trip up there your boat or mine. Mike


----------



## Sunbeam

Tempest in a tea pot!


----------



## RAYSOR

Remember Bruce the good folks always out weighs the bad ones, keep posting and enjoy.


----------



## Dirt Daddy

Your a great person Bruce ! ! its time to post your report..............


----------



## goodable

Bruce! I enjoyed reading your post man. If you don't get hater's you're doing it wrong, looks like you're spot on. =)


----------



## FishingMudGuy

We're all bad persons so you're in the right place. :rotfl:

Just kidding Bruce. Keep posting and sharing what you know and what you've learned.


----------



## Buckerup

I also, read and enjoy your posts, reports and pics. Keep doing what you do.


----------



## boham

Bruce, they are called Internet Trolls. Trolls have nothing to do except start arguments and fights behind the safety of a computer monitor. They will always have nothing good to say. Don't let Trolls bring you down to their level. They win if you let them.

Semper Fi,
Boham


----------



## Jimmy Blue

Wo there big fella.

Bruce, just because one guy said something mean is no reason to deprive the rest of us of you're comments.

Bruce some of us don't get to fish as often as we'd like and help satisfy our fix by Redding your posts here.

Bruce I've never met you but feel like you are my friend and I would hate for you to stop posting, please soldier on.

Jim


----------



## BobBobber

*Any Moderators on 2cool?*

Some forums have moderators who kick offending people off the forum, permanently, usually after a warning. Some try to sneak back in, but their IP address gives them away.

Some forum moderators close threads to more posts when the threads or members get too extreme (aka cruel).

I have seen some members on forums kicked off for profanity or sexually explicit chatter. Very few posts on 2 cool could be rated MA, but I have seen some, including some Avatars that could be considered unsuitable for PG or R ratings.

For example, one forum in Corpus had a toddler seated on the toilet with pants down to his ankles looking at a girlie magazine, as an Avatar. That member was investigated by police for child po*n and bumped off the forum.

*Does 2cool have any moderators?*


----------



## Outklassed

Enjoy your post also, seeing your Kids smiles is priceless.
Do Not Let him Win, Keep Posting


----------



## Newbomb Turk

I greened you for more posts. Thanks for your contributions..


----------



## Category6

I think he's gone. He probably stepped outside to pee and froze to death due to his skin being so thin. It's a shame.


----------



## tbone2374

Whitebassfisher said:


> I have really tried to stay out of this one, but now want to follow Reel Time and SS lead.
> I hope we can keep the freshwater forum relatively free of these type of posts. Overall, the freshwater forum has been much more respectful than other parts of 2Cool, and I hope it stays that way. My sense of humor is strange, and I poke fun occasionally, but I am proud of the way the freshwater guys have acted, and like to feel that we are a group of friends.


X2


----------



## tbone2374

GT11 said:


> Even though I look at "The Hull Truth" now and then, I refuse to join because of the constant whining and bickering. I agree with others; the fresh water board has been generally free of that and has typically been a great place for everyone to have a good time and help each other out.
> 
> I receive, read and send hundreds of emails a day and know how easy things (emotions or true intent) can be taken the wrong way when all you have is the written word. Some people are good writers, some are terrible. It seems that some of this misunderstanding could have been poor choice of words/tone and others jumping to conclusions.
> 
> Bass Tracker, your first email came off a little ungrateful, whether or not you meant that. After seeing your other responses, it seems you didn't mean it that way.
> 
> Bruce, I think you over reacted some and from your writings think that English may not be your first language or you are a first generation English speaker, which led to some of the miss-interpretation.
> 
> I am not saying this to slam either of you, I am just given you the observation from an executive who has to deal with conflicts every day.
> 
> The best advice I can give is for everyone to review what you type before you hit send and think about how it could sound to others. If you are on the receiving end of a post that sounds negative, let your first reaction be that the other party didn't mean it that way and maybe isn't the best at expressing themselves through writing.


X2 again... amen brother!!!


----------



## dk2429

That's accurate about The Hull Truth... Those "grown men" on there throw fits all the time over stupid *****


----------

